# What kind of life do you want?



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok so I know the immediate answer to that would be "life without Dp".

But putting Dp aside, what would you love out life? What do you want? What are your dreams no matter how crazy or farfetched?

Me...Id love to escape the rat race and after doing more travelling, Id love to sail, perhaps with a special someone from island to island across the oceans, fishing for food etc.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I want to be happy and healthy


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I want a closer relationship with Jesus Christ and want to do whatever he wants me to do with my life as this is the only way I will be truly happy. I want to be SOOO close to him that I can here his voice guiding me every day through the good times and through the rain.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yeh, you know what both of those things combined would be awesome


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Robsy said:


> yeh, you know what both of those things combined would be awesome


HAHAHAH!!!!! Yeah I guess you're right.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

id also like to surf, know myself, REALLY know myself, keep being true to myself and attract people in my life that like me for ME.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Well my eventual goal is to own some land where I can farm organically and have fresh eggs and my own photo studio and possibly do speech therapy out of my own. Do art, play music. Have a studio maybe. This all sounds outlandish but I mean it in all the most modest ways. I mean at one point I had a vegetable garden in a 10x12 plot and a friend of mine had a chicken coup and a veg garden in a space maybe only 2 or 3 times that. So I don't need much!

For now I'm going to Korea to save. Next week I leave! So I want to save the whole year I'm working. If I have enough be done, if not do another year. Then travel around organic farms in France, maybe all over Europe but I really want to learn French. Then come back and move to the west coast of the US and go to grad school (for speech therapy)... maybe. That part is still undecided.

Maybe peace corps at some point.

And then eventually be healthy enough to be married and have kids and raise them to live a sustainable and healthy lifestyle.

All that aside I want to feel peace. However I may come about it (I just see the things I listed as the way to it).


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That sounds awesome HereIsEverywhere. Glad to hear you made the trip to Korea happen


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Peace within myself, to love myself, etc.

I can't love people/make peace with people if I can't love and be peaceful with myself.

Like Claymore, I want to have a closer relationship with God and have all bitterness removed from my heart.

Life is too short.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i want to have excitement in my life, i want to be able to feel everyday, feel fresh, see things clearly, not be in my head all day long analysing.
i want to be soo confident that anything i do, feels correct, and not wondering if its the right choice etc.

i want to be an adrenaline junkie! wingsuits FTW!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I want freedom


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

me too rein me too. Just imagining the feeling actually makes me feel good, even though its in my head.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Ultimately it all comes down to peace of mind, but I guess that is kind of a general statement..


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

besides the obvious that we all want which is being dp free I would love to travel. Experience the world and all the different places and people. I am DIEING to get out of this little hole I live in and just live in the moment. The major obstacle in my way of doing this is A) I don't have enough money to do that lol B)I hate planes and wouldn't ever make myself get on one. They scare the sh*t out of me.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I want not to want, and be happy with what is.

Although wanting not to want is kind of counter productive.


----------



## ingridseynhaeve (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I wish everything in my life. I want relations, feelings, excitement, status, happiness and fun. I always try to keep healthy and active myself. I don't want to see anyone in problem because of me. I will always try to make people happy.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

To never have psychological problems again, be a good mom, have financial freedom, and a job I find meaningful.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

claymore,i admire your faith. i second that.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

To be a great artist. To have good relationships with other people. To have some kind of recognition from the world.


----------

